# Detalied Physical Exam (Trauma)



## EMT91 (Aug 14, 2012)

On one page of my book, it says:
"Ironically, with critical patients you usually will not have time to perform this [Detailed physical exam] thin depth exam because you will be preoccupied with performing ongoing assessments and providing emergency care. So you will seldom, if ever perform a complete exam in the field."

Yet a few pages over it says this:
"Every trauma patient, regardless of the mechanism of injury should receive a full detailed physical exam." 

So, which is right? I have my Intermediate skills test tomorrow, and the Trauma assessment is always hard for me...Its like it just does not click for me...I much prefer medical. 

Help?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> On one page of my book, it says:
> "Ironically, with critical patients you usually will not have time to perform this [Detailed physical exam] thin depth exam because you will be preoccupied with performing ongoing assessments and providing emergency care. So you will seldom, if ever perform a complete exam in the field."
> 
> Yet a few pages over it says this:
> ...



If possible all trauma patients should get a detailed assessment. If your patient is FUBAR then you will have more immediate issues to deal with than a detailed assessment.


----------



## Veneficus (Aug 14, 2012)

Detailed physical exam on all patients.

Be a shame to miss that exit wound from the GSW when your patient isn't responding to your interventions.


----------



## EMT91 (Aug 14, 2012)

But for NREMT Practicals? Does it then go:
BSI, Scene Safety, MOI, General Impression, ABC and C spine, then high or low priority, rapid trauma, vitals and detailed whole body then reassess?


----------



## EMT91 (Aug 14, 2012)

Wait! Bsi etc then abc then rapid trauma then load and go and in route detailed head to toe with vitals and history then reasses right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2012)

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/P301 NREMT.pdf


----------

